# Doolittle Jars



## auburnny (Dec 18, 2012)

I was given these jars years ago and am wondering just what they are and if they are worth anything. The jars are marked "Doolittle" on the side of the jar and the lid says "Doolittle Pat. Jan 2 & June 12 1900". Thanks for your help!


----------



## epackage (Dec 18, 2012)

Canning jar, this one's similar to your's...Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNLISTED-PATENT-DATE-DOOLITTLE-IN-SCRIPT-CLEAR-PINT-ODD-CLOSURE-FRUIT-JAR-/200851175932?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec3a9b9fc&nma=true&si=zWhb2u14G66LusENdSf5%2F5i6Cqo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## coreya (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice jar! Whats the size, pints are worth more.


----------



## auburnny (Dec 18, 2012)

The jar measures 3 3/4" tall and 4" in diameter. So I'm guessing a pint jar. Here is a picture of the the lid. I have 8 of them...they were sitting in a box at my mother's house and she gave them to me. I'd like to sell the lot, the lids on some are in rough shape though.


----------



## georgeoj (Dec 19, 2012)

I am interested in your jars. Sent a PM.
 George


----------



## coreya (Dec 19, 2012)

Like them just can't afford them!


----------



## auburnny (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, not sure of the price as I don't have a guide. The one posted in Ebay went for $67.50 but it had a different lid. The one listed on the Greg Spurgeon site went for $75.00, its number 292 on the list and is called a "Squatty Pint Doolittle Jar". 
 http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/advancedsearch.asp?search=1&AllAnyExact=all&sbmtAdvSearch=Go&EndFrom=01/01/08&OrderBy=title_asc&StartFrom=01/01/08&StartTo=12/31/08&EndTo=12/31/08&IsClosed=on&IsAuction=on&MaxResults=100&startcount=101&endcount=200&page=2

 Just wondering if anyone has a guide and what that has for a price...


----------



## coreya (Dec 19, 2012)

The one in the Spurgeon looks about right. the only one in red book 9 shows a clear pint around that amount but don't know, as yours appears aqua, perhaps changed or added in rb 10. better pics of yours in full light with white background would help. Still nice jars!


----------



## auburnny (Dec 28, 2012)

These are now up for auction on Ebay. Thanks! I hope everyone has a great new year.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170966186173&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## auburnny (Jan 17, 2013)

Jars have been relisted. Selling all 8 for $180.00. Thanks!
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170976231057#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2013)

If you have a reserve why start the jars at such a high price? Start them at 99Â¢ and let them ride, you might get people in a bidding war..


----------



## auburnny (Jan 17, 2013)

Good idea. I'll change the listing.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck with your sale.  Paul


----------

